# Alfine 11 chain line?



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Any body know if the new Alfine 11 will keep the 42mm chain line that's on the Alfine 8?

Tim


----------



## Paco Loco (Oct 25, 2007)

According to this datasheet, yes it will:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4352191484


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anybody have experience trying to increase this chainline (on the currently available alfine /nexus hubs) - perhaps to something along the lines of the Rohloff hub, which is 54mm? (Basically, shift the hub to the drive side?)

I've read that in order to get a nexus to fit a 135mm frame spacing, you had to install the no-turn washers on the wrong (inner) side of the dropouts. I'm wondering if you could do this just on the non-drive side of the alfine, which looks like it would shift it 6.8 mm to the right, or 53.2 mm overall. (or does it equate to 1/2 that amount??) 

Then, perhaps you could use a thicker lock nut on the same side, and move it another couple of mm?

Obviously, you'd have to re-dish the wheel, but it looks like it would be more symetrical, so that's not a bad thing. 

You MIGHT need to spread the frame and re-parallel the drop-outs too. (Depending on what diagrams you find, the alfine over-locknut dimension seems to be either 132 or 135 - this one shows 135, but sheldon's shows 132) But that's fairly easy to do in a shop with the right tools. 

OR is it simply possible to machine a longer axle and/or shift the axle off-center in the hub, and simply add spacers beneath the non-drive side lock nut? There seems to be more than enough exposed thread, even in its stock form.

I'm hoping to put one of these on a snow bike with 3 1/2" or larger tires, so the bigger the chainline, the better. (less offset at the rear end)


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I've worked on this a bunch as I have very serious issues with my Belt Drive /Alfine combo and the chain line or lack there of. The answer is not really. The drive side nut holds a plate down that centers the cassette driver. Its 5mm wide. You may be able to thin it by 1mm or so but then you run into wrench clearance problems. (you'd have a problem with getting a wrench to fit correctly to tighten the darn thing. Second if you slide it over the disc brake comes out of alignment. You may be able to add spacers to the disc mount (frame to caliper) but the torque from heavy braking could cause possible damage to the mount/bolts. You could also use some sort of center lock to ISO disc adapter and put a spacer there but then you run out of engagement on the splines. Again heavy braking torque and you could damage the hub. 
You'd have to be an excellent machinist to make an axle for an Alfine as its got splines and such and the treading is archaic BSC thread. Its 26 threads per inch with the drive side being 3/8 to were the fancy machine work starts and the non drive 3/8 to a step up at the lock nut to 7/16 (yes it steps up at the lock nut )
Its possible to make a custom cog for the Alfine and slide it over 1.5mm. any more and you will hit the shift cable. 
Save your self the trouble and get the Rohloff. I am. saving money now.

Tim


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

TimT said:


> I've worked on this a bunch as I have very serious issues with my Belt Drive /Alfine combo and the chain line or lack there of...Save your self the trouble and get the Rohloff. I am. saving money now.


Or bag the belt drive, use a chain and enjoy. I bought my bike for the cost of a Rohloff and belt drive, not to mention you need a special high cost frame. If it's that much trouble to run a belt, what's the point?


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm a glutton for punishment.....No seriously I enjoy experimenting and fabricating. Day job is a tool and die maker. Just wanted to try it out. It does have its pluses, quiet, no chain lube, mud resistance. Main thing for me is the mud resistance as my local trail is often muddy. I'm still working on it and have a couple things left to try. I'm going to build a new frame and dump the EBB and go with sliders and way more clearance in the chain stay to BB area. dump the Alfine and go with a Rohloff and maybe dump the 39 in favor of the 46 front sprocket. I'm in no hurry as I have another bike to ride.

Tim


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Mud resistance, what's that?


----------



## randorf (Sep 26, 2010)

*Belt line for that Alfine*

Hi,

To Tim: What was the new "belt line" for the Alfine once you put the cog on it? The stock chain line I understand is 42mm. Does the belt line fall square on that value or is there an offset?

Ditto for the sprocket. Do you know how the Gates belt sprocket offset your original chain line?

I'm sorry to hear the Alfine isn't working out. I was hoping to snag an 11 hear I'll need to wait until August 2011. So the 8-speed is my target IGH for my conversion. My bike is getting currently shipped out and getting modified (split seat stay, travel couplers and new braze-ons). Meanwhile I'm gathering data together to complete the belt conversion. The Gates calculator says I have a solution if I believe the chain stay measurement. My bike has an EBB. I have an X-Forge crank and ring set (not upgradeable) so I'll be needing a new crank and spider for the Gates sprocket.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

hi,

Are you already read this Gates Alfine belt line spec sheet ?


----------



## randorf (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope, never had a chance to see it until today. Thanks! If it was on the Gates web site it was very well hidden. I'll examine it closely today. Oh, I see it's a proprietary document - naughty!

My Burley Runabout (the bike I'm converting) had a "perfect" chain line with the old SRAM 7-speed IGH. My eccentric, BB, chain ring and crank assembled has a chain line of ~42mm. Once I get the new crank assembly we'll see what happens. I'm leaving that to my bike shop to deal with.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

randorf said:


> Nope, never had a chance to see it until today. Thanks! If it was on the Gates web site it was very well hidden.


It's not a secret, look here: Gates europe distributor.


----------

